# Older Earth Stove Fireplace Insert Model # Sale Price?



## squat802 (Oct 20, 2017)

Can anyone help his identify the model number of this older, I'm told, Earth Stove Fireplace insert? It looks to be used very little and wondered what it's value was on the used market. I was told they are around 3G new. Thanks


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 20, 2017)

Here you are. $300

http://monroe-la.americanlisted.com...place-incert-299-west-monroe-la_20913927.html

http://canton-tx.americanlisted.com...ce-insert-wood-buring-stove-115_22727957.html

http://houston-tx.americanlisted.co...s-etc/colony-hearth-earth-stove_31573815.html


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2017)

squat802 said:


> Can anyone help his identify the model number of this older, I'm told, Earth Stove Fireplace insert? It looks to be used very little and wondered what it's value was on the used market. I was told they are around 3G new. Thanks


It looks barely used so to the right person you might get $500. FWIW I highly doubt that sold for 3G when new. Maybe $1000 or 1500?


----------



## squat802 (Oct 20, 2017)

begreen said:


> It looks barely used so to the right person you might get $500. FWIW I highly doubt that sold for 3G when new. Maybe $1000 or 1500?



Your probably right but that's what we were told by a dealer re the 3G New as we have no idea. Also told us it was an older model. Thanks


----------

